# New to microskiff



## ryan_cheek (Jul 27, 2015)

New here been fishing my entire life, mostly offshore. I just recently started flats fishing and have taken an interest in it. I own a 2016 skimmer skiff finished deck version. I live to boat and fish as much as I can Inbetween work. Currently I have a career in nursing and that's about it.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome... Where ya located?


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm actually in Central Texas.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Austin said:


> I'm actually in Central Texas.


My mistake, meant to be asking Ryan!


----------



## ryan_cheek (Jul 27, 2015)

Roninrus1 said:


> My mistake, meant to be asking Ryan!


Deland fl


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> My mistake, meant to be asking Ryan!


Duh. Sorry, sometimes I'm an idiot.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Austin said:


> Duh. Sorry, sometimes I'm an idiot.


Nah, happens to all of us. Wait until you get close to 70, happens way too often!


----------

